# rt3090 (solucionado)

## yealexxx

Hola, e tenido problemas con mi tarjeta wi-fi la cual es una:

RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe

descargue de la pagina http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 un controlador para mi tarjeta, 

lo intente compilar y me marco un error. ¿Alguien sabe si existe alguna solución?

actualmente tengo el nucleo "linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8" y el error que me marca es el siguiente.

initialization for 'rt28xx_iw_handler_def') 

make[2]: *** [/root/drivers/rt3090/DPO_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.3.1.7_20100618_WiFiBTCombo_RFKill/os/linux/../../os/linux/sta_ioctl.o] Error 1 

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/drivers/rt3090/DPO_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.3.1.7_20100618_WiFiBTCombo_RFKill/os/linux] Error 2 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r1' 

make: *** [LINUX] Error 2

soy nuevo en gentoo y la manera en que lo compilo es la siguiente.

me situo en el directorio descargado y prosigo con las siguiente linea:

make && make modules_install

espero me puedan ayudar!!Last edited by yealexxx on Sun Apr 24, 2011 10:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 download  *Quote:*   

> Firmware RT28XX/RT30XX PCI/mPCI/PCIe/CardBus series (RT2760/RT2790/RT2860/RT2890/RT3060/RT3062/RT3562/RT2860/RT2760/RT2890/RT2790/RT3090)

 

move RT2860_Firmware_V26.zip to /lib/firmware

```
unzip  /lib/firmware/RT2860_Firmware_V26.zip

cp /lib/firmware/RT2860_Firmware_V26.zip/rt2860.bin /lib/firmware/rt2860.bin

cd /usr/src/linux;make menuconfig 
```

Edit menuconfig to: *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> [*] Networking support  ---> 
> 
> -*-   Wireless  ---> 
> ...

 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 If you have a /boot partition;

```
 mount /boot
```

then 

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/<your kernel name>

reboot
```

----------

## yealexxx

gracias por la resuesta, espero poder probarlo pronto

----------

## tomk

Moved from Kernel & Hardware to Spanish.

----------

## yealexxx

Hola tuve la oportunidad de re-compilar el kernel tal y como lo  pusiste, pero no obtuve un buen resultado :´(

----------

## DONAHUE

```
modprobe rt2860sta
```

then

```
ifconfig
```

Es "wlan0" en los resultados?

```
ifconfig
```

Es "wlan0" en los resultados?

```
ls /lib/firmware
```

Es "rt2860.bin" en los resultados?

¿Tiene una conexión Ethernet con cable?

----------

## yealexxx

localhost ~ # modprobe rt2860sta

FATAL: Module rt2860sta not found.

localhost ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 3c:4a:92:55:85:e9  

          inet addr:192.168.1.67  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::3e4a:92ff:fe55:85e9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1670 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1256 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1081280 (1.0 MiB)  TX bytes:176355 (172.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:40 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1199 (1.1 KiB)  TX bytes:1199 (1.1 KiB)

localhost ~ # ls /lib/firmware/

RT2860_Firmware_V26  RT2860_Firmware_V26.zip  rt2860.bin

eso es lo que sale cuando ejecuto las instrucciones.

----------

## yealexxx

localhost ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

----------

## DONAHUE

no es compilar el módulo rt2860sta.

```
emerge pciutils wgetpaste

awk '/Network testing/,/Device Drivers/' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste

awk '/CONFIG_WLAN/,/Enable WiMAX/' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste

awk '/CONFIG_STAGING/,/Texas Instruments/' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste

lspci -k | wgetpaste
```

Envíe el "URL" ha obtenido

----------

## yealexxx

Hello, I can't understand a lot of things.

If you can help me for amsn I will thank you.{

My amsnLast edited by yealexxx on Mon Aug 15, 2011 12:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chaydok

Solucionaste el problema ?

yo tengo la misma tarjeta pero corriendo con ndiswrapper

avisas para postear la solución con ndiswrapper

----------

## yealexxx

Aun no lo soluciono, pero si lo logro claro que avisare.

----------

## DONAHUE

ejecutar el código y después las direcciones que se devuelven.

Tengo que ver lo que puede ser errónea.

```
emerge pciutils wgetpaste 

awk '/Network testing/,/Device Drivers/' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste 

awk '/CONFIG_WLAN/,/Enable WiMAX/' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste 

awk '/CONFIG_STAGING/,/Texas Instruments/' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste 

lspci -k | wgetpaste
```

----------

## yealexxx

cuando ejecuto 

emerge pciutils wgetpaste 

todo va perfecto y luego 

localhost ~ # awk '/Network testing/,/Device Drivers' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste

awk: /Network testing/,/Device Drivers

awk:                    ^ unterminated regexp

No input read. Nothing to paste. Aborting.

localhost ~ # awk '/CONFIG_WLAN/,/Enable WiMAX' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste

awk: /CONFIG_WLAN/,/Enable WiMAX

awk:                ^ unterminated regexp

No input read. Nothing to paste. Aborting.

localhost ~ # awk '/CONFIG_STAGING/,/Texas Instruments' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste

awk: /CONFIG_STAGING/,/Texas Instruments

awk:                   ^ unterminated regexp

No input read. Nothing to paste. Aborting.

localhost ~ # lspci -k | wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/376957/

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
> 
> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1453
> 
> 	Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci
> ...

 

rt2800, como se muestra en su "lspci-k" es correcto si los controladores incorporado funcione para usted. El código siguiente determina si el wlan0 obras.

ejecutar el código y después las direcciones que se devuelven.

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

ifconfig | wgetpaste

iwlist scan | wgetpaste
```

----------

## yealexxx

Gracias por la ayuda. Lo que sale del siguiente código es:

localhost ~ # wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/377099/

localhost ~ # ifconfig | wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/377100/

localhost ~ # iwlist scan | wgetpaste

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

No input read. Nothing to paste. Aborting.

----------

## DONAHUE

¿Su computadora portátil tiene en fuera de control de "wifi"? ¿Su computadora portátil tiene el Indicador luminoso de "wifi"? ¿Sabía usted 

```
emerge rfkill
```

ejecutar el código:

```
cd /usr/src/linux;make menuconfig
```

editar "menuconfig" para incluir: *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> [*] X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> <*>   HP WMI extras
> ...

 a continuación

```
make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/<su núcleo nombre>

emerge rfkill

reboot
```

cuando se reinicia:

```
rfkill list | wgetpaste

rfkill unblock all

rfkill list | wgetpaste

ifconfig wlan0 up | wgetpaste

iwlist scan | wgetpaste

dmesg | tail -100 | wgetpaste
```

después las direcciones que se devuelven.

----------

## yealexxx

Hola la luz del wifi si está encendido pero ahora tengo otro problema:

localhost linux # make menuconfig

scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/x86/Kconfig

Your display is too small to run Menuconfig!

It must be at least 19 lines by 80 columns.

make[1]: *** [menuconfig] Error 1

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

----------

## DONAHUE

No he oído hablar de este problema antes. ¿Cómo cambiar la configuración del kernel?

----------

## yealexxx

reinicié la compu y me dejo ejecutar make menuconfig. Ahora esto es lo nuevo que me sale despues de ejécutar los pasos.

localhost ~ # rfkill list | wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/377326/

localhost ~ # rfkill unblock all     

localhost ~ # rfkill wlan0 up | wgetpaste

Usage:	rfkill [options] command

Options:

	--version	show version (0.4)

Commands:

	help

	event

	list [IDENTIFIER]

	block IDENTIFIER

	unblock IDENTIFIER

where IDENTIFIER is the index no. of an rfkill switch or one of:

	<idx> all wifi wlan bluetooth uwb ultrawideband wimax wwan gps fm

No input read. Nothing to paste. Aborting.

localhost ~ # iwlist scan | wgetpaste

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

No input read. Nothing to paste. Aborting.

localhost ~ # dmesg | tail -100 | wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/377327/

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
> 
> 	Soft blocked: no
> 
> 	Hard blocked: no
> ...

 es una muy buena noticia

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # rfkill wlan0 up | wgetpaste 

 es un error tipográfico.

```
ifconfig wlan0 up | wgetpaste 

iwlist scan | wgetpaste 

dmesg | tail -100 | wgetpaste
```

después las direcciones que se devuelven.

 *Quote:*   

> [   20.447103] phy0 -> rt2800_load_firmware: Error - PBF system register not ready.
> 
> [   20.594016] phy0 -> rt2800_load_firmware: Error - PBF system register not ready.

 es una mala noticia. "Bug" en el kernel 2.6.36.

Recomendar la actualización de la versión del kernel. Recomienda "= sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r1" da ~x86

----------

## yealexxx

localhost ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up | wgetpaste

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy

No input read. Nothing to paste. Aborting.

localhost ~ # iwlist scan | wgetpaste

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

No input read. Nothing to paste. Aborting.

localhost ~ # dmesg | tail -100 | wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/377419/

Y ¿Cómo actualizo el kernel? con emerge source etc ¿?

----------

## DONAHUE

```
nano /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 Edición que incluye:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r1 ~x86

 

```
emerge --sync

emerge gentoo-sources

eselect kernel set linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r1

cd /usr/src/linux;make menuconfig
```

Examinar y garantizar los cambios se incluyen:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> 
> 
> [*] X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers ---> 
> 
> <*> HP WMI extras 
> ...

 

```
make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/<el nombre de su nuevo kernel>

nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

edición para añadir una nueva opción para el nombre de su nuevo kernel

```
reboot
```

 utilizar la elección de su nombre nuevo kernel

----------

## yealexxx

Cuando intento hacer el eselect me desplega el siguiente error.

localhost ~ # eselect kernel set linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r1

!!! Error: Target "linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r1" doesn't appear to be valid!

exiting

----------

## DONAHUE

como ejemplo *Quote:*   

>  ~ # eselect kernel list
> 
> Available kernel symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5
> ...

 utilizar el número, como en

```
eselect kernel set 5
```

----------

## yealexxx

M e aparece estó al ejecutar emerge --sync

sent 40272 bytes  received 3758448 bytes  14043.33 bytes/sec

total size is 197986526  speedup is 52.12

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r1

 * IMPORTANT:config file '/etc/pam.d/system-login' needs updating.

  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to u

localhost ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8 *

Es el unico que sale.

----------

## DONAHUE

en /etc/portage/package.keywords *Quote:*   

> =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r1 ~amd64

 disculpe

----------

## yealexxx

he compilado el nuevo kernel sin errores. y parece que ya me detecta la tarjeta wi-fi creo que ahora solo es cuestion de configurarla muchisimas gracias.

¿no sé si hay algo que pueda hacer por ti?

----------

## DONAHUE

Gracias, eres bienvenido. he disfrutado de la lucha.

You can help the next person.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## chaydok

Para el que quiera tenerla con ndiswrapper

les dejo los pasos que sigo yo para que funcione 

. Install the Windows drivers using ndiswrapper:

# ndiswrapper -i /path/to/rtXXXX.inf 

. Verify the installation:

# ndiswrapper -l 

# ndiswrapper -ma 

# modprobe ndiswrapper 

. Confirm the interface is available by running

# iwconfig 

Information about the wireless interface should be displayed, under "wlan0". 6. Set the WEP key:

# iwconfig wlan0 key restricted 123456789A 

. Set the SSID:

# iwconfig wlan0 essid net

. Bring up the interface:

# dhclient wlan0 

reinician y listo

Saludos

----------

